# I'm gonna be a High School Senior......WITH NO FRIENDS



## Williamtheloner (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok So I'm gonna return for my second year of boarding school for my last year of high school (I entered BS Junior year), and I don't think I have any friends this year, coz last year I was somewhat close to my roommates who were seniors but they graduated already :| Anyway, I am not close to anybody from my grade. In my homeroom of about 25 people I've only had real conversations with 3 or 4 people who are friends with me but we're not particularly close, and I couldn't bring myself to talk or say hello to the rest of them (due to my anxiety of course). When I entered last year everybody was already in their own little cliques or groups and I felt really left out and it didn't seem right if I tried to break myself into one of them.

Anyway I promised myself that I will have a blast and make friends this year but I am already having some serious doubts. I just want to be over with High school and get into college. I seriously hope that senior year will fly by quickly just like people say it will.


----------



## HumbleTears (Aug 21, 2013)

My senior year was lonely overall, but everyone else was like "omg senior year!" 


Senior year is overrated.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I know how you feel. I am really bad at talking to people already in a group because I feel like nothing I say is holding their attention. If trying to talk to individual people while they're not in groups doesn't help you, then I can guarantee that Senior year goes by fast. Well at least, for me, it did. I feel like it was just last week we were doing yearbook pictures and senior trip.


----------



## CHUGCOFFEE (May 21, 2013)

Im in my last year too, people from my grad class keep planning social events. I don't even care about any of them I would rather just be on my way with the last year get it over and done with.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a college junior with no friends. You say that you can't wait for college to begin, but you shouldn't really assume that it makes anything easier socially. o.o


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

All of your friends will drift away when you go to college anyway. Just forget about it and focus on preparing for college.


----------

